# Looking for POD and Fulfillment for Canvas Sneakers



## stevemib (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey Guys, Looking for a print on demand fulfillment service for canvas sneakers (USA Based). Currently doing tshirts pretty well and want to expand into kicks.
I have searched high n low here and while there are conversations on the subject most of them are for technical purposes.

Thanks in advance
PS If things work out you can get some of my tee biz also. Currently with 2 pod's and can easily spread the work out to a 3rd.


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Check out instachucks.com



Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## stevemib (Apr 17, 2014)

JP777 said:


> Check out instachucks.com
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


Thanks but not @$99 a pop, thats even high for retail.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

stevemib said:


> Hey Guys, Looking for a print on demand fulfillment service for canvas sneakers (USA Based). Currently doing tshirts pretty well and want to expand into kicks.
> I have searched high n low here and while there are conversations on the subject most of them are for technical purposes.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> PS If things work out you can get some of my tee biz also. Currently with 2 pod's and can easily spread the work out to a 3rd.


 I believe Zazzle does sneaks.


----------



## stevemib (Apr 17, 2014)

Actually they don't. Plus not fulfillment.


----------



## stevemib (Apr 17, 2014)

Anybody know of one?


----------

